# Water heater death trap



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone else get a bad feeling about this water heater installation?

more pics on next post


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

more pics.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG - 

OK OK , now I need to really start the "have you seen this" section on my website,. My gosh , this reminds me of the time I saw someone stacking there gas grill on mlkcrates so they could grill from the kitchen window.....

People just don't think is what it comes down to,.

Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a quality stand right there.....


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Did they want a new heater in the same location?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

The only way that could get worse is if it was gas. Wow, really do like the electrical panel under it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok that's wild.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

PoTech, that sticker of yours on that water heater got you the replacement?

I stick stickers on everything, even the old stuff, although I do worry someday someone will think I installed the hack job and call me on it for the wrong reasons :thumbsup:


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

I m speechless, WOW.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

wow, good pics. so many wrongs must make a right!! is it typical to use soft copper like that in your area?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice work!:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a tenant/landlord situation in the middle of the night. The land lord just wanted me to drain the heater and install shut off valves so it would stop leaking on the main breaker panel. The only thing holding the heater up was the furring strips. There are no fasteners on the 2x4s anchoring them to the block wall. I have no idea how that 450lb water heater didn't fall 30 years ago. The merchant couplings on the galvo are a nice touch too.


I put the sticker on the heater that night.

I do see allot of soft flared soft copper in older homes. It actually holds up well. No solder is used and it's usually connected to galvo so it has a sacrificial anode to protect it and water speed is usually kept low due to the galvo's buildup. I think that's why it tends to last as most sweated copper doesn't last long here.


----------

